# Flaky skin/dandruff--what causes it?



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

[Wasn't sure whether to put this in Grooming or Health]

This morning I noticed TJ has a lot of dandruff on his coat. I don't know much about dandruff in horses, and I was wondering what causes it [diet, etc.], and what types of treatments there are?

Thanks!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm guessing it's just the skin being a little dry. Maybe too many baths using shampoos instead of just water and the skin oils got out of whack. Solution? Way less shampoo and a little rice bran added to his food will improve his skin and coat dramatically.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

Is he itching anywhere? My horse has sweet itch, and he gets dandruff in his mane and on his chest with a little bit of hair loss and he also itches alot.I apply MTG to it and it works good.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Head and Shoulders and/or Selsun Blue. Cleared my horses dandruff right up.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

I give a lot of fatty acids in my diets. I simplify mine by giving either dac Oil or Bloom. Flax seed and fish oil are excellent sources of Omega 3 Fatty Acids that are well utilized by the body.

I had an allergic to everything mare that did well on 1 oz of dac Oil and 2 oz of Bloom twice daily. I gave her that much due to how bad she was. Most horses will do well on one or the other, but again they can be given together.
All of my horses are either on Dac Oil or Bloom plus what they individually benefit from.

Too much washing with shampoo will also strip them of natural oils and dry out there skin. Good old fashioned brushing may be all you need - but look at your diet and see how much fat is included.....plant source fats are a bit different from us getting saturated fats from meat. I look for flax seed and stabilized rice bran in my feeds.

Also double check that that is skin flakes and not lice!!


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

I've never shampooed/bathed him, just a quick rinse when it was super hot out. 

My vet actually recc'ed me to supplement his diet with flax seed a while back, so I will definitely try that out. Thanks!


----------

